# Coralife UV Sterilizer for Anyone Condsidering buying!!



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

I bought a Coralife 6x 18w Turbotwist UV Sterilizer off ebay & recieved it last week on friday, & in only a few days my 55G tank went from clear to better than crystal clear! The water is so clear that if I turn the filters off & the water is still, it looks like the fish are flying through the air instead of swimming in water. I found that the colour on my fish have gotten nicer as well, you can really tell on the neons especially, thier colours are amazing. 

If anyone is thinking of buying one, I would highly recomend it. It is well worth the money, especially when you factor that if your tank gets sick or has a problem, you will spend more on medication, & water additives than what you pay for the UV system. I got mine on an open auction & got a good deal, even with shipping I paid less than 1/2 of what it is in pet stores here.


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation. I'm hoping to get a uv sterilizer soon, but just got bogged down with the product descriptions on the internet and thus didn't feel ready to decide, so good to have a testimonial from a member.


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Yup, second that. Hooked up the UV (same one even) and quite impressed with the difference.


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

I put the UV sterilizer on my other 55 gallon 2 days ago & now that one is just as clear as my other one. For how fast it works & the job it does alone makes it worth the money.


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

Here is a pic of before & after on one of my 55 gallon tanks. It was mostly clear to start with but is now better than crystal clear as you can see from the pics.


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice illustration of the difference Vicz24, you can sure see it with the before and after.


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you. The other 55 gallon tank I first put it on was only for 4 days & is still crystal clear 2 weeks after removing it.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Would a UV Sterilizer help in clearing water with Driftwood that leaches? it's taking months to clear even after boiling.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

JohnnyAppleSnail said:


> Would a UV Sterilizer help in clearing water with Driftwood that leaches? it's taking months to clear even after boiling.


No. You need to remove the tannins with carbon or Purigen.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Thanks, I've got lots of Carbon (Which I normally don't use) so I'll give it a shot.


----------



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yea the UV won't help get rid of discolour from wood, just cloudy water from bacteria & algae


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

[QUOTE=vicz24. it looks like the fish are flying through the air instead of swimming in water.

Hello. Great Description of the affects of a UV light. when i got my first one i could not believe how clear the water was. i started with a 9 watt green killing machine, in my 55g then moved it to my 40g and got a 28 watt luguna for the 55g. a good UV light is worth the money. Cheers


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

UV in any tank is a good thing IMO, I run Turbo twists on both my 46 & 72 gallon BF tanks as well as Purigen in the canister filters and the water is very clear in them both.
I'm putting one in my 50 Euro salt water tank as well. I agree with there use to keep your tanks clear and healthy.


----------

